# Game Of Thrones



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2014)

So..who watches and is eager for the new season to start April 6th (I think) and hopes Joffrey dies this time?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 21, 2014)

Love GoT. Read the books, but have only seen Season 1 so far. I have S2 but am hanging out for a person who has a pirated copy of 3 to come up with it so I can can watch them in a binge. 

Which season starts there in April Fran?  It's only on pay TV here and I'm not getting that on for one program. Cheaper to buy the DVDs.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 21, 2014)

Season 4, I believe.

Here is a preview:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 21, 2014)

Joffrey's ....? spoiler.  I hope that kid makes heaps of money from the role because he's never gonna be cast as a romantic lead.   



They seem to be filming about half a book per season so there's 10 years worth in it plus the final book (now split into two) if Martin ever sits down to finish the damned thing/s.  If he doesn't hurry up I'll have to read the lot again cos I'll have forgotten it and I can't count on hanging around for season 20 from HBO.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

I've never seen it but heard many talking about it...I think a couple seasons of it are on Netflix.  Maybe when I don't enjoy the forum as much as I do now, I'll take a look.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

Everybody also raves about Downton Abbey and that is also on Netflix but I couldn't get into that either.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

Downtown abbey bored me after a while....


----------

